

How much would it cost to buy everything advertised in an NFL game? - dollaaron
http://www.theverge.com/tldr/2014/11/13/7213879/how-much-would-it-cost-to-buy-everything-advertised-in-an-nfl-game

======
rascalbrother
I'm not a fan of American Football, well, because I'm not American and never
got into the sport. I'm glad there is a minimal of ads when I'm watching the
Premier League.

